# Green Lake - Allegan County - How do I catch the Pike?



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Sharing not shat lol.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Be sure & post pictures & shat...LMAO!

:lol: :mischeif: :evilsmile


----------



## Spartazoo (Jan 28, 2004)

We have caught a couple nice ones on another lake this fall trolling Hot n Tots in 10'-16' of water.


----------

